# 1st NorCal MECA event for the 2011 season



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Audio Innovations
Fresno, CA 
Audio Innovations - Inspiration Through Sound: Audio Innovations of Fresno

SPL/DB/Install/SQ

November 20th Registration starts @9am Judging @ 11am.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Sounds like a great turn out!  No one interested it looks like.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

In Thailand with my family or I would be there!

Gary


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bump for the show this saturday


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Come on out bringing out a whole new system in the echo.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Well it looks like I might be staying home don't see much interest in this show. Anyone hear from Zach? Who's judging?


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

bah whats everyone else have to do with YOU coming


----------



## CraigMBA (Nov 19, 2010)

I can't make it. Middle of harvest and I can't get away for twenty minutes to get lunch much less show up and razz Bishop.

Bring back ThunderToy Jim!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just came back from socal with the wife, dead tired and too much to do...so have fun guys.

plus the legacy is prolly gonna stay retired until i can find time to do the kia


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Very good turn out, much better then expected due to the weather. Surprisingly it was one of the best yet in entries. Sure seems like the MECA bug is catching on out west. Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Very good turn out, much better then expected due to the weather. Surprisingly it was one of the best yet in entries. Sure seems like the MECA bug is catching on out west. Congrats to the winners!


Good job man!!:rockon::thumbsup:


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Had fun last weekend. Disapointed with the MS8 its in the trash and a Bitone is on the way.


----------



## CraigMBA (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey Mic do I know the MECA promoter?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

CraigMBA said:


> Hey Mic do I know the MECA promoter?


Uh I dunno, Do you know Aubrey? He's not a small guy, so hes hard to forget


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

What were the results?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

results are all posted on the MECA website.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

JBishop said:


> Had fun last weekend. Disapointed with the MS8 its in the trash and a Bitone is on the way.


Out of curiosity what disappointed with the MS-8?


----------

